# Angelschein Fragen!



## fischkopflarry (13. April 2009)

hallo,
ich bin 14 jahre alt und wollte jezt einen angelschein machen und hab auch gleich ein paar fragen an euch 
ahja ich komme aus leverkusen (NRW) 
WIE TEUER IST ES ?
WIE LANGE DAUERT ES ?
MUSS ICH IN EINEM VEREIN SEIN ?

hoffe auf schnelle antworten &danke im vorraus


----------



## Der_rheinangler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

also in einem verein musst du schonmal nicht sein.


----------



## fischkopflarry (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

und was kostet das als jugendlicher den kurs zu machen usw... was mann so alles braucht


----------



## Oberst (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Du musst dich in deinem Kreis (Untere Fischereibehörde) für die Fischerprüfung anmelden und 50 € überweisen.

Hier der Link:

http://www.leverkusen.de/probuerger/public/produkt_detail.cfm?Produkt_ID=506

Nur war die Prüfung in Leverkusen bereits anfang April.
Mit einer Ausnahmegenemigung kannst du aber auch in einem anderen Landkreis (Stadt) die Prüfung machen. In Düsseldorf ist die glaube ich im Juni.

Dann noch lernen. Z.B. mit dem Lernprogramm von Angelsport Moritz.

Hier der Link z der Seite, wo du es kostenlos bekommst.

http://www.fish-hunterz.de.tl/Fisch...tm?PHPSESSID=a8c4ecb3b9f333fdab26ce6ffe67413b

Ganz nach unten scrollen bis "Lernprogramm"


----------



## fischkopflarry (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

cool danke also würde es nur 50 € kosten der kurs +die prüfund und was kostet der schein und der rest?


----------



## Oberst (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Nein, du brauchst keinen Kurs.
Die Prüfung kostet 50 €, dann musst du noch den Jahres/ 5-Jahres Fischereischein kaufen (16€/ 48€)

Mit dem Programm von Angelsport Moritz kann man super lernen (mein Bruder hats auch damit geschafft) auch ohne Kurs.

Der Link nach Düsseldorf

http://www.duesseldorf.de/umweltamt/wasser/was10101.shtml


----------



## fischkopflarry (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

danke nochmal kann mann dass nicht auch in köln solingen langenfeld oder so machen ist alles näher


----------



## Oberst (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Guck bei google, einfach "Fischerprüfung" und die betreffende Stadt eingeben.
Die Termine sind alle unterschiedlich.
Langenfeld z.b. gehört zu Mettmann, da war auch schon Prüfung


----------



## fischkopflarry (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

ok danke ich gucke mal #6


----------



## Debilofant (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Hallo fischkopflarry,

zunächst noch ein herzliches Willkommen hier im AB und viel Spaß.

Ich habe das Thema mal in das dafür vorgesehene Unterforum "Fischerprüfung" verschoben, in dem sich vielleicht ja auch noch ein paar nützliche Infos zu den eingangs gestellten Fragen nachlesen lassen. Ganz oben ist hier im Fischreischein-Unterforum beispielsweise auch zu jedem Bundesland ein Info-Thread festgetackert.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fischkopflarry (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

dankeschön für die nette begrüßung und dafür das du den thread in die richtige kateegorie verschoben hast :m


----------



## Delta-Source (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Hallo Fischkopflarry

Ich habe mein Prüfung jetzt im April gemacht und bestanden.
Das Programm vom Angelsport Moritz ist für die Fragen super zum lernen, 
habe damit auch die Fragen gelernt. 
Der einziege nachteil da bei find ich sind die Fisch Bilder und die Ruten zusammen setzung.

Ich habe ein Vorbereitungslergang mit gemacht und hatte da
von die Fischbilder und die Ruten zusammen setzung.
Die Fische weichen dem der Fischprüfungsbildern komplett ab
und die Ruten zusammen setzung wird auch anders durch geführt wie im Programm. 

Ein Beispiel ist die Karpfenrute sie ist laut Prüfung 3,60m 30-70wg 
Mittlere Stationärrolle mit 11.3Kg Tragkraft der Schnurr
(wo bei die Tragkraft der schnurr in der Prüfung auf den Rollen steht) 
fest stehende Pose, Schrottblei (Spaltblei), 
Mittlere Wirbel (und im Programm wird der Vorfach mit der der Hautschnur verknotet), 
Hacken Größe 6 Mit Vorfach (Hackenpäckchen wird in der Prüfung hin gelegt) 
und als Köder z.B. Mais

Aber wie Oberst schon gesagt hat sind die meisten Prüfungen schon vorbei. 
Mit Ausnahmen genehmigung kann man die auch in einen anderen Bezirk (Stadt)machen.

Gruß 

Delta-Source


----------



## fischkopflarry (13. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

ehm hab gelernt und im prog die prüfung gemacht hatte 11 fehler :v


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin 14 jahre alt und wollte jezt einen angelschein machen und hab auch gleich ein paar fragen an euch
> ahja ich komme aus leverkusen (NRW)
> WIE TEUER IST ES ?


Weiß ich nicht mehr, da die Gebühren geändert wurden, rechne mit ca. 50-60 €


fischkopflarry schrieb:


> WIE LANGE DAUERT ES ?


Einen Vormittag


fischkopflarry schrieb:


> MUSS ICH IN EINEM VEREIN SEIN ?
> 
> hoffe auf schnelle antworten &danke im vorraus


Nein mußt Du nicht, Du mußt Dich nur zur Prüfung bei der unteren Fischereibehörde anmelden.


----------



## MarioDD (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*



Delta-Source schrieb:


> Hallo Fischkopflarry
> 
> Ich habe mein Prüfung jetzt im April gemacht und bestanden.
> Das Programm vom Angelsport Moritz ist für die Fragen super zum lernen,
> ...


 
...mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen Rechtschreibfehlern (Schrottblei/Schnurr/Hacken)- was soll bitte eine Zusammenstellung der Angelrute bei einer Prüfung?
Macht Ihr wirklich so einen Quark???;+
Wozu soll das denn gut sein?
Es sollte doch dem Angler überlassen werden, ob er nun mit ner 2,40m oder 4,30m Angel auf Karpfen geht.
Ob ich nun eine Laufpose nehme und keinen Wirbel-sollte auch mein Problem sein-oder?


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*



MarioDD schrieb:


> ...mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen Rechtschreibfehlern (Schrottblei/Schnurr/Hacken)- was soll bitte eine Zusammenstellung der Angelrute bei einer Prüfung?
> Macht Ihr wirklich so einen Quark???;+
> Wozu soll das denn gut sein?
> Es sollte doch dem Angler überlassen werden, ob er nun mit ner 2,40m oder 4,30m Angel auf Karpfen geht.
> Ob ich nun eine Laufpose nehme und keinen Wirbel-sollte auch mein Problem sein-oder?



Tjo, ist aber falsch, die Vorgaben sind fest, was Du in der Realität machst ist dan aber Deine Sache.


----------



## Delta-Source (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

*@MarioDD*
Ich glaube nicht das es hier um die Rechtschreibung geht.
Von da her kannst du die Rechtschreibfehler gerne behalten.

Wie Denni_Lo es schon gesagt hat ist es in der Prüfung vor gegeben mit welcher Rute man für den Karpfen, Aal usw. nehmen muß. Auf den Lernbogen stand z.B. für Rotaugen,Brassen,Rotfeder 4,00m-7,00m (5m) und die 5m sind für die Prüfung gedacht. da die Ruten alle mit Länge und Wg angegeben wurden.


Gruß
Delta-Source


----------



## MarioDD (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

ähm-ich hab mir mal die "Prüfung" von Angelsport Moritz reingezogen....#q
Tut mir Leid: für mich ists absoluter Blödsinn was da verlangt wird.
Ich finds auch arg bedenklich, dass man eine Prüfung nicht besteht, nur weil man einen Wirbel vergessen hat oder die falsche Rute gewählt hat,
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich die Prüfung 2 mal gemacht und 2 mal beim ersten Anlauf bestanden habe. (übrigens nicht , weil ich zu Blöd war) Einmal vor 35 Jahren und dann noch mal vor 20 Jahren.  Die ältere Angelprüfung wurde trotz Bundesfischereischein nicht anerkannt, weil ich die Ummeldefrist nicht beachtet habe!!!
(Das wäre so-als wenn einem die Fahrerlaubnis weggenommen wird, weil man nicht fährt)
Egal-jedenfalls mussten bei beiden Prüfungen keine Angeln zusammengebaut werden. Wozu auch? Fürs Angeln ist doch nur wichtig, wie der Köder beschaffen ist! Wenn ich mit einer Stipprute und ner Stationärrolle und ner Fliege auf Forelle gehen will, so sollte das mein Problem sein.  Ob ich erfolgreich bin, ist natürlich eher fraglich.
Und wenn ich eine 2 Meter Pilkrute zum Karpfenangeln nehme-ists dem Karpfen auch egal.
Desweiteren sind auch viele Fragen zum Fischereirecht, absoluter Schmarrn.  (weil man die Antworten eh nicht ändern kann->siehe überflutete Gewässer oder angeln an über 5 ha großen Gewässern) <- was soll denn das? Wer mißt denn einen See nach? Da unterscheiden sich die Fragen im übrigen nicht vom sächsischen Fischerigesetz.


----------



## Oberst (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Dann schreib dem Land NRW, dass die Prüfungsordnung für'n Arsch ist.
In Niedersachsen musste ich im praktischen Teil auch nur die Rollen und Ruten benennen können.

Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht und so wird es halt überall anders gehandhabt.

Ich denke, die Prüfer wollen damit eine gewisse Grundkenntnis abfragen, mehr nicht.


----------



## fischkopflarry (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

so leute hab noch paar neue fragen 
undzwar :
Wenn du unter 16 bist, kannst Du zwischenzeitlich auch nen Jugendfischereischein erwerben, der kostet nur Geld, musst dann aber zwingend einen Begleiter mit Fischereischein dabeihaben beim Fischen.
Aber das sollte ja mit Kollegen kein Problem sein.
dass hat jmd gepostet hab ich darunter richtig verstanden dass ich mir den schein einfach kaufen kann ? und keine prüfung ablegen muss und ich dann mit einem freund mit schein nur angln gehn darf HILFE!


----------



## fischkopflarry (14. April 2009)

*richtig verstanden ?*

ZITAT:Wenn du unter 16 bist, kannst Du zwischenzeitlich auch nen Jugendfischereischein erwerben, der kostet nur Geld, musst dann aber zwingend einen Begleiter mit Fischereischein dabeihaben beim Fischen.
Aber das sollte ja mit Kollegen kein Problem sein.

also ich hab darunter verstanden dass ich mir den schein kaufen kann ganz ohne prüfung und ich dann mit jmd der nen schein hat nur angeln darf richtig ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Wie das bei Euch geregelt ist weis ich jetzt nicht. Hier in Bayern ist es so das man bis 18 Jahre einen Jugendfischereischein bei der zuständigen Gemeinde erwerben, kaufen, kann.
Ein Prüfung ist für diesen Jugendfischereischein nicht nötig. Der Inhaber darf aber bloß Angeln gehen wenn eine Begleitperson mit gültigem Fischereischein, der mit Prüfung, dabei ist.


----------



## fischkopflarry (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

ok muss nurnoch wissen obs sowas im wildesten bundsland nordrhein westfahlen gibt und was das kostet und dann los


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Da fragst Du am einfachsten auf deiner Gemeinde, Rathaus, nach. Die sollten dir da helfen können.


----------



## fischkopflarry (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

ehm ka wo das jetzige rathaus ist in lev da die es neu machen modern


----------



## Debilofant (14. April 2009)

*AW: richtig verstanden ?*

Als Alternative zur selbst abgelegten, allerdings auch an ein Mindestalter von 14 Jahren geknüpften Fischerprüfung dürfte das mit dem begleiteten Angeln für Personen zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren auf Grundlage eines Jugendfischereischeines für NRW korrekt sein, siehe unter § 32 Fischereigesetz NRW im folgenden Link:

http://www.sav-paderborn.de/recht/fischereigesetz.pdf

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fischkopflarry (14. April 2009)

*AW: richtig verstanden ?*

was kostet der dann bin genau 14


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. April 2009)

*AW: richtig verstanden ?*

Für NRW kostet er 8€. 4€ Verwaltungsgebühr und 4€ Fischereiabgabe. Hier ist der Link für Leverkusen


----------



## MarioDD (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*



Oberst schrieb:


> Dann schreib dem Land NRW, dass die Prüfungsordnung für'n Arsch ist.
> In Niedersachsen musste ich im praktischen Teil auch nur die Rollen und Ruten benennen können.
> 
> Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht und so wird es halt überall anders gehandhabt.
> ...


 
nee, du-da solln die selber drauf kommen|kopfkrat
ich hab übrigens nichts dagegen, wenn man die arten der angeln und der angelmethoden gezeigt bekommt. aber mann sollte doch nicht die anzahl der wirbel oder die art des vorfachs zum prüfungsgegenstand nehmen.
noch was zum jugendfischereisschein: in sachsen gilt folgendes: den gibt es vom 9. bis zum vollendeten 16. lebensjahr und dann nur in begleitung eines "erwachsenen" anglers. allerdings: diesen braucht man nur, wenn man nicht mindestens ein jahr mitglied in einem anglerverband war.

ich finde, man könnte das ruhig vereinheitlichen..
was ist eigentlich, wenn ein 12 jähriger sächsischer angler in nrw alleine angeln gehen will??


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: richtig verstanden ?*

also braucht mann doch ne prüfung ablegen ?

dass steht da:
des Prüfungszeugnis der Fischerprüfung oder des vorhandenen Fischereischeines


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: richtig verstanden ?*

für den jugendfischereischein brauchst du keine prüfung, den kaufst du einfach.

antonio


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

ehhm wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab durfte ich nicht in nem fischerverein gewesen sein ?|uhoh:


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wie das bei Euch geregelt ist weis ich jetzt nicht. Hier in Bayern ist es so das man bis 18 Jahre einen Jugendfischereischein bei der zuständigen Gemeinde erwerben, kaufen, kann.
> Ein Prüfung ist für diesen Jugendfischereischein nicht nötig. Der Inhaber darf aber bloß Angeln gehen wenn eine Begleitperson mit gültigem Fischereischein, der mit Prüfung, dabei ist.



bist du wirklich sicher bis 18 jahre, meist geht das nur bis 14 oder 16 jahre.
wo man noch drauf achten sollte, daß in einigen bl dann ein *volljähriger* fischereischeininhaber dabei sein muß.

antonio


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

jo weiss ich wo kann ich den dein dann kaufen ?


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: richtig verstanden ?*

und wo


----------



## Debilofant (15. April 2009)

*AW: richtig verstanden ?*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> und wo



...schaue doch mal in den Link von Wattwurm62 , da sollte alles drin stehen, Name, Adresse, Telefon, Raum, etc...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fischkopflarry (16. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

da gibt es 3 ansprechpartner zu wem muss ich hin ;+;+;+


----------



## Wattwurm62 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Warum machst du dich nicht einfach auf den Weg dorthin. Da kannst du dann fragen. Ausserdem gibt es da Wegweiser in dem Gebäude. Und wenn die am Eingang ne Information haben, kannste da auch fragen. oder rufe die Nummer in dem Link an. Nu machste dir es aber zu einfach...


----------



## Stachelritter86 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Also lieber Fischkopflarry, ein wenig weniger Fischkopf und dafür mehr Larry wäre schon nötig, kombiniert mit einem Minimum an Eigeninitiative....


Hier nochmal aus dem Post von Wattwurm62, genau dein Ansprechpartner in Leverkusen: 



​ *Ihre Ansprechpartner/innen: 			 				  			 *

 			 			[Abt. 322 Boden / Natur / Umweltvorsorge, Umweltplanung]
 Heike Lützenkirchen
Stadt Leverkusen - Fachbereich Umwelt
	 	 Raum 211
Quettinger Str. 220 (Ecke Feldstr.)
51381 Leverkusen

   			  				Tel.:  (0214) 406-3251
				Fax:  (0214) 406-3202
				E-Mail:  32@stadt.leverkusen.de

Mo-Fr: 08.30 - 12.30 Uhr


Jetzt zur genauen Planung zum Erwerb eines Jugendfischereischeins:


Du machst dich ab 8.30 Uhr auf Richtung Quettinger Str. 220 (Ecke Feldstr.), bewaffnet mit einem 10 EUR Schein (2 EUR für die Kaffeekasse, wenn alles einwandfrei geklappt hat) und Passbild. Da findest du ein Gebäude, darin befindet sich die liebe Heike im Raum 211. Beachte dabei die Beschilderung, die Abteilung 322 Boden/Natur/Umweltvorsorge, Umweltplanung ist sicherlich ausgeschildert, damit man sie schneller findet. Bei der Heike füllst du dann den Antrag für den Jugendfischereischein aus, gibst dein Passbild und die Gebühren ab und entweder kannst du den Lappen gleich mitnehmen oder du musst ihn ein Andermal abholen. 



Gibts jetzt noch fragen? 







Mit den besten Grüßen, 
Markus



​


----------



## Wattwurm62 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

@Markus
:q:q:q  gleich fragt er dich, ob du ihm nicht den Schein holen kannst. weil er nicht weiß, wie er dahinkommen soll... :vik:


----------



## DerAngler93 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*



			
				MarioDD;2448154was soll bitte eine Zusammenstellung der Angelrute bei einer Prüfung?
Macht Ihr wirklich so einen Quark???;+
Wozu soll das denn gut sein?
Es sollte doch dem Angler überlassen werden schrieb:
			
		

> ja wir machen so ein Quark finde ich aber auch total bescheuert. Wenn ich die Rute total beschuert zusammenstelle, dass jeder Fisch die schnur durchbeißen kann doer ich falsche Köder habe, das ist doch nur deren Geld, das ich für den Erlaubnisschein ausgegeben habe


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

@ TE: Hats geklappt? 

Wäre nett, wenn du uns über den Erfolg/Misserfolg berichten könntest...

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## fischkopflarry (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

jaaa hab ich  :m:m:m danke an alle


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Wars jetzt wirklich so schwer schwer? Wie war eigentlich die Heike drauf? Hast den Lappen sofort mitnehmen können? 

Ich glaub, das hättest du auch fast alles mit ein wenig mehr Eigeninitiative selbstständig schaffen können, oder? Ist doch alles keine Hexerei. 
In Deutschland findest du wirklich fast alles in irgendwelchen Gesetztestexten und Vorschriften geregelt. Wenn man sich da ein wenig im Vorfeld schlaumacht, kann man schon fast nicht mehr verlieren...



Beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## fischkopflarry (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

ne war nicht schwer bin mit meinem dad hingegangen so 10 min gewartet drangekommen und kurz darauf konnte ich alles abholen XD endlich morgen geh ich mit meinem dad angeln  
aber erst ne einsteiger rute kaufen kann mit jemand paar tips geben ?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

Wenn Du morgen mit Deinem Dad angeln gehen willst, dann wird doch entweder Dein Dad ne Rute für Dich übrig haben oder kann Dir da was passendes empfehlen...

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## fischkopflarry (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Fragen!*

joa wird er schon haben aber ich möchete ja gern was eigenes haben


----------

